# Skinny guys



## nashnwo1234 (Sep 20, 2017)

Any of you skinny guys out there (150lb or less) ever had a 300+ lb lady lay on top of you? I see Sara Aikawa videos of her laying on top of guys and just her weight on their chest is able to completely stop them from breathing and they have to tap out. Is that real?


----------



## fatgrllvr (Sep 21, 2017)

Not real at all. I weigh 170 and have had a 350 pound plus woman lie on top of me with no problem - only enjoyment.


----------



## nashnwo1234 (Sep 23, 2017)

well ive had a 220 lb girl sit on my chest on a bed and i was having a very hard time breathing after a min or so


----------



## fatgrllvr (Sep 23, 2017)

It depends on how her weight's distributed on your body. If she's sitting on your chest, almost all of her weight is pushing down on your lungs, so I can see how that could make breathing harder. Also, a sitting 220 pound woman has more of her weight in a smaller space than a 350 pound woman, whose flesh would be more likely to spread out over the sides and lessen the direct pressure on your lungs. Finally, when a really fat woman is just lying on top of you, her flesh just spreads out all over and around your torso and thighs - much less direct pressure (and much more direct pleasure).


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 23, 2017)

fatgrllvr said:


> It depends on how her weight's distributed on your body. If she's sitting on your chest, almost all of her weight is pushing down on your lungs, so I can see how that could make breathing harder. Also, a sitting 220 pound woman has more of her weight in a smaller space than a 350 pound woman, whose flesh would be more likely to spread out over the sides and lessen the direct pressure on your lungs. Finally, when a really fat woman is just lying on top of you, her flesh just spreads out all over and around your torso and thighs - much less direct pressure (and much more direct pleasure).



I second this. I was about 160 lbs and had my partner at the time, who was 450 lbs, lay on top of me on a bed. Wasn't unpleasant or difficult to breathe at all. It's a surface area-to-weight ratio thing, really.


----------



## HereticFA (Sep 23, 2017)

I've had a 505 lbs lover on to of me (I was ~230lbs at the time and I'm 6'5"). I did have to have her off my chest after about five to ten minutes so I could catch my breath. But it was _great_ until then. 

Same story with my wife when she was about 430 lbs.:smitten: But I was older and it took less time before I needed a break. Plus, her being smaller than the previous lover and I'd gained weight myself, more of her weight was directly on me.


----------



## nashnwo1234 (Sep 24, 2017)

saw a video where sara aikawa, whos probably around 350 at the time, casually lowered herself down on top of this little guy on the hard floor, her belly over his chest, and he was pretty much crushed and unable to breathe. shes my favorite squasher due to her tiny victims


----------



## nashnwo1234 (Sep 24, 2017)

btw appreciating these replies guys, thanks


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 9, 2018)

usually i like to put my women on top, so i can see better and have my hands free to enjoy more calmly. being with my gf for a long time. she gained 30kgs in two years before losing some and at her heaviest i must say it was a bit difficult for me to move and to breathe, yes i could feel her weight being almost a strain but, there are ways you have to be creative, but definitely, a ssbbw would be a challenge and both would have to recognize what can be done and how


----------



## UserNameName (Jan 9, 2018)

I struggle not because of my skinniness (I'm 6'3", 145 lbs.) but more because my chest is sorta lopsided thanks to a bone structure problem and so having a lot of weight on it can be uncomfortable at the wrong angle.


----------

